# Diagnostic computer requirement?



## djchristie (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all, I'd really appreciate your help with the following. I live in the Falkland Islands, and there is a 4 yr old X-Trail 2.2DCi for sale locally. We don't have service centers or garages here, so maintanance would be done by a local mechanic. We have issues where new vehicles require special diagnostic computers to fix problems, there aren't any here so it all has to be done with spanners! Does the vehicle in question need a special computer, or can it be maintained in the old fashioned way?

Many thanks,

Darren


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Darren,

Unfortunately most new cars require an expensive diagnostic tool, in the case of Nissan, it is Consult II and III which is used to identify the error codes produced by the car's brain (ECU) and also to push out any software updates that become available. Usually this type of software updates is only available through an authorized Nissan agent/service department.

While your local mechanic may be able to service the car, it must be serviced by a Nissan dealer for the major service intervals (20,000, 60,000 and 80,000kms)

You'll be taking a big gamble by buying the xtrail if you don't have any local Nissan service departments to maintain the vehicle and/or carry-out any recalls.


----------



## djchristie (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input, very much appreciated. As an island of 2500 people, we are getting increasingly limited with the vehicles we can get because of this.

Thanks again,

Darren


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

I am very new to the Nissan scene, but for Volkswagens, you can get a full diagnostic suite, called vagcom, giving you the same facilities as the dealers, from a third party supplier. Might be worth investigating if something similar is available for Nissan vehicles.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Cupra_power said:


> I am very new to the Nissan scene, but for Volkswagens, you can get a full diagnostic suite, called vagcom, giving you the same facilities as the dealers, from a third party supplier. Might be worth investigating if something similar is available for Nissan vehicles.


Yeah, you can also get ECU readers for the Nissan (and xtrail), but the problem is that these readers will only communicate with the ECU one way and can not be used to push out software updates (if needed)


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

aah okay, the vag com software is able to log data, change switches, fault codes, may even be able to reflash the ecu. As the Nissan bus is odb compliant, surprised there is nothing available for it, real bummer that.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, Nissan are VERY protective of their software and codes and so far no one has been able to crack them to use a 3rd party communication equipment with the ECU.


----------

